#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > 勳章發放 >  >  恭喜 青龍Ritter 獲得網站美化勳章

## 狼王白牙

恭喜 *青龍Ritter* 

在 *徵求論壇 Logo 的活動* 中，提供狼之樂園 Logo 並且被錄用

為了表彰對狼之樂園論壇近期的特殊貢獻，特別頒發*網站美化勳章*！

附帶樂園幣1000元之獎勵。

以上作品，即日起成為每日輪流替換的 Logo ！

----------

